# .357sig in the shotgun zone



## fin fur and feathers (Aug 30, 2009)

pardon me if this has been asked. i tried several searches and found nothing.

i have a cpl and carry a handgun chambered for the .357sig. *this is a shouldered handgun cartridge*. it was designed to equal the power of the .357 magnum in a shorter case for use in semi/auto loading handguns.

can i use this round to take deer in the shotgun zone?

i put in a call to a dnr office near me, and was told at first "no" but they would research it and get back to me. that was a week ago and no answer yet.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

According the the WCO the answer would be "NO".

(b) A .35 caliber or larger pistol capable of holding no more than nine shells at one time in the barrel and magazine combined and loaded with straight-walled cartridges. 
 
Technically .357 Sig is not a not a straight wall cartridge, so it does not meet the criteria in the WCO for the shotgun zone.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Yep, being a bottleneck cartridge disqualifies it. Here's a link with the rules:

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10366_37141_37706_37727-31578--,00.html


----------



## fin fur and feathers (Aug 30, 2009)

thanks m1, i've read the rules and know them pretty well. 

does anyone know who to talk to, to have this changed or make an exception for this round?

i mean its not like a necked down wildcat rifle round for a long range pistol with a 14 inch barrel.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

It's part of the wildlife commission orders so you have to start there. Attend a meeting and plead your case. The agendas are on the DNRE website.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

fin fur and feathers said:


> thanks m1, i've read the rules and know them pretty well.
> 
> does anyone know who to talk to, to have this changed or make an exception for this round?
> 
> .


 Good luck with that.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

I'd like to see them do away with the shotgun zone altogether. Nothing more then a feel good law that really doesn't serve much purpose. Esp with the shotgun and MZ tech used in that zone today. You could contact your local congressman or rep.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

GIDEON said:


> Good luck with that.


I agree with you on that.

Just keep in mind if you start messing with it you could find yourself to blame for even more restriction put on.:evilsmile


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

M1Garand said:


> I'd like to see them do away with the shotgun zone altogether. Nothing more then a feel good law that really doesn't serve much purpose. Esp with the shotgun and MZ tech used in that zone today. You could contact your local congressman or rep.


Hell yea then we can bump fire with CF rds at deer running across an open field yipee.....
There WILL be an increase in fatals when/if they do eliminate it.
Only a fraction of deer hunters are responsible hunters that give a crap and who do NOT unload on their game.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Hardly. Won't be any different then counties above it. PA did a study a couple of years ago that also ran in Guns Magazine that's a pretty good read:

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0BQY/is_11_53/ai_n20512665/


----------



## willy05 (Nov 19, 2005)

yeah they can get rid of the rifle/shotgun line and make the whole state shotgun only!!!!


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

I wonder if Pennsylvania has up to (and more in some areas) 100 hunters per square mile in agricultural areas like we do in some of our SGA's during the firearm deer season? Looks like a pumpkin patch some days.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm sure even worse. They're thousands of square miles smaller, have maybe 2+ million more people and a density of probably at least 100 more per square mile. I'd bet they have more land tied up in metro/urban areas with much less public land then we do so I'm sure there's a lot of areas that are just as crowded, if not more so.


----------

